# Office Chairs



## KurvyKurves (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi All

I weigh around 450 lbs and have an office job. My chair is soooo uncomfortable  and I sit in it for long hours. I'm willing to buy a better office chair that will support my weight but they are so pricey. I'm willing to pay the price up to a certain amount but I don't want to buy one that will turn out to be as uncomfortable as the one I have. The one I currently have hurts my butt and back and my knees even start to hurt after awhile. Any suggestions for a great chair based on first hand experience? Thanks in advance!!!:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Filly (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi KurvyKurves

Welcome to the boards!

I don't really have any personal experience or knowledge of any particular chairs which may suit your needs, but below are some other Dimensions threads which may help point you in the right direction.

Also, your employer may have an OHS obligation to provide you with appropriate seating. I'm not sure where abouts you live, but it might be worth looking into. Most public service / civil servant employers would be required to provide appropriate seating under the various legislature. That way you wouldn't have to spend the money yourself! If your employer wouldn't fit into that category though I hope you find a chair that's right for you. Incorrect seating can do some nasty things to office workers. 

Good luck!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39586&highlight=chairs

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3631&highlight=chairs


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 7, 2009)

This has long been a pet peeve of mine. Over the years we've reviewed and tested any number of heavy-duty office chairs, and chairs made especially for fat people. Among the problems we found:

- No matter what weight capacity rollers are rated for, they usually can't handle nearly as much as the rating implies. 

- The central telescope support that virtually all office chairs have is not a good design solution for chairs with larger seating areas as they tend to bend or break off.

- Some of the dedicated super-size chairs are excessively heavy and expensive

At this point I can't think of a single chair solution that really works well.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 7, 2009)

*subscribes*

I'm interested in this info too. My office chairs are all torture devices. The best chair I ever had was a heavy duty exercise ball rated to 800 pounds. I bought one at 75cm because I didn't want it to be fully inflated but I also wanted it to be high enough to fit my desk. The problem was that it was HUGE. It filled my cubicle space and scraped up against corners and drawers all the time. The ball lasted a year before it finally gave way from a gash. Apparently 'burst resistant' doesn't apply when you're over 400. I felt it start to go down suddenly and then a second of so later it gave way and I plunged to the ground on my butt. No injuries. I liked using it but sometimes I missed having a chair with a back to it that I can lean on. I've actually been thinking about getting another one this time at 65cm. It's a cheap solution compared to what you would pay for an office chair and better for you too. Hazzards do exist though.


----------



## ryliestephens (Jan 7, 2009)

haha thats cute. great idea...except for the lack of something to lean back on as you mentioned. i dont believe i ever would have thought of that.


----------



## Victim (Jan 7, 2009)

I upgraded an office chair that was originally bought for me so Theresa could use it. I took the bolts out of the arms and put 4" nylon spacers in between, then replaced the bolts with 4 1/2" automotive grade bolts so she could sit in the chair and actually use the arms. Haven't had any grief from the center support or the wheels. Yet.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 7, 2009)

Victim said:


> I upgraded an office chair that was originally bought for me so Theresa could use it. I took the bolts out of the arms and put 4" nylon spacers in between, then replaced the bolts with 4 1/2" automotive grade bolts so she could sit in the chair and actually use the arms. Haven't had any grief from the center support or the wheels. Yet.



My current chair at work has periodically had pieces clatter forcefully to the floor without warning while I'm sitting on it. After an inspection I can't see where the piece came from and gathering from the uneven edges along it I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be able to be reattached anyway. I've thrown three pieces out so far. I've got to cough up the money for that ball chair replacement soon.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, I just discovered this old link on my aol account. Might be helpful to some.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/gcs...category.web?&REQ_SUB_CAT=Big+%26+Tall+Chairs


----------



## Sugar (Jan 8, 2009)

They do make exercise balls that can hold up to 2500lbs. When I got mine they said it was safe upto 600lbs. I was 450ish when I got mine. I have always felt comfortable and safe on my ball (that sounds dirty...I digress). Also I was at a seminar and they took a knife to one, it didn't pop it slowly deflated with a SSBBW sitting on it. 

http://www.balldynamics.com/fitball.php

Edit: About the sizing...I got the 75cm because I was sharing it with the ex and it's a bit tall for all day use...I'm 5'3 so the 65cm would be perfect for me for an office chair.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 9, 2009)

When I started my current job three years ago, I was given a budget of $300 to spend on a new chair. The one I got was pretty close to that amount, but I'd say it was well worth the price. In the time I've had it, I've never had one complaint about it, and the only part I've even had the slightest thought of breaking were the arms, from times when I've leaned over to pick something up. It still feels as sturdy as the day I got it, and I've spent many hours sitting in it. (I'm around 370-380, btw.) It has plenty of cushioning, and a plywood base under the seat that seems to help a lot with it's strength. I love my chair! :wubu:

It was purchased from Staples, but when I ran a search on the model number, it said it was no longer valid, and I don't see anything like it on the site now. I did, however, find this one (also shown here for a few $ cheaper), which appears to be identical, or very similar, to mine. It has the plywood base and lots of cushioning, just like mine. I know that price is steep, but if it's something you're going to sit in every day, it might be worth the investment.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 9, 2009)

Lucky said:


> They do make exercise balls that can hold up to 2500lbs. When I got mine they said it was safe upto 600lbs. I was 450ish when I got mine. I have always felt comfortable and safe on my ball (that sounds dirty...I digress). Also I was at a seminar and they took a knife to one, it didn't pop it slowly deflated with a SSBBW sitting on it.
> 
> http://www.balldynamics.com/fitball.php
> 
> Edit: About the sizing...I got the 75cm because I was sharing it with the ex and it's a bit tall for all day use...I'm 5'3 so the 65cm would be perfect for me for an office chair.



The FitBall in pearl was exactly what I had and it sure did burst with me on it. Split right on the bottom and I fell. I think if you're going to puncture a brand new fresh from the factory ball the demo might be as you describe but once the ball has had some wear and tear from a year of being sat on almost daily by a 400 pound woman the results might be a little different. I'm not trying to speak poorly about the balls. I loved it and am definitley getting another one. :happy: I just want to make sure that people who do opt for the ball are made fully aware. I can bounce back up from something like that but some people can't. I would suggest that after a year or so you should inspect the ball for wear and tear and if it looks a little weak in an area (as mine did before the fall) it might be time to purchase another one.


----------



## altered states (Jan 9, 2009)

Whatever solutions people come up with here, it's really important to keep ergonomics in mind. The human body wasn't built to sit at a desk typing on a computer all day long and the huge increase in RSIs (repetitive stress injuries) recently prove this. Though the solutions are usually surgery, physical therapy, or (in my case) years of chiropractic, poor ergonomics is almost always the culprit. 

First off, your knees, hips, and elbows need to be at right angles, and your back and neck straight. You should be looking head-on at your screen or even with a slight upward tilt (i.e., keep your chin up - the vertebre in your neck have a natural upward tilt). Lower back support will help you sit up straight and keep your head/neck from craning forward. Unless you have naturally good posture (catholic school, military training), don't settle for a backless chair. Nerves high in your neck radiate out to your arms and hands. Carpal tunnel comes from your neck being out of whack - not overwork of your wrists/hands/fingers.

Second, make sure your elbows are supported, so that you're not scrunching up your shoulders to keep your forearms/wrists/hands at keyboard level. Again, doing this compresses your neck. I realize this is a difficult order, as many larger people can't fit into chairs with arms, but do all you can to figure out a solution. Maybe buy one of those "designer" chairs where the arms are attached to the back (so there aren't any side posts). DON'T rely on your wrists to support your hands. This will pinch the nerves throughout and blocked nerves lead to chronic pain.

I realize finding an ergonomic solution may take a huge amount of time and money, but trust me - it's as important as any other decision in your life, including your car or home. I almost ruined my career and life years ago due to ignoring ergonomics and developing bad physical work habits. It can creep up on you for years and strike quickly, and the costs and time lost at that point will surely dwarf whatever you might have spent preemptively.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 9, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> The FitBall in pearl was exactly what I had and it sure did burst with me on it. Split right on the bottom and I fell. I think if you're going to puncture a brand new fresh from the factory ball the demo might be as you describe but once the ball has had some wear and tear from a year of being sat on almost daily by a 400 pound woman the results might be a little different. I'm not trying to speak poorly about the balls. I loved it and am definitley getting another one. :happy: I just want to make sure that people who do opt for the ball are made fully aware. I can bounce back up from something like that but some people can't. I would suggest that after a year or so you should inspect the ball for wear and tear and if it looks a little weak in an area (as mine did before the fall) it might be time to purchase another one.




WOW! My ball is also pearl and I've been quite mean to it. I'm a bit shocked it hasn't burst on me. Thank you so much for the warning!


----------



## SparkGirl (Feb 21, 2009)

_*Maybe one of the Fitball Chairs would work well...*_ 

View attachment BallChairrHeader700.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 21, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Whatever solutions people come up with here, it's really important to keep ergonomics in mind. The human body wasn't built to sit at a desk typing on a computer all day long and the huge increase in RSIs (repetitive stress injuries) recently prove this. Though the solutions are usually surgery, physical therapy, or (in my case) years of chiropractic, poor ergonomics is almost always the culprit.
> 
> First off, your knees, hips, and elbows need to be at right angles, and your back and neck straight. You should be looking head-on at your screen or even with a slight upward tilt (i.e., keep your chin up - the vertebre in your neck have a natural upward tilt). Lower back support will help you sit up straight and keep your head/neck from craning forward. Unless you have naturally good posture (catholic school, military training), don't settle for a backless chair. Nerves high in your neck radiate out to your arms and hands. Carpal tunnel comes from your neck being out of whack - not overwork of your wrists/hands/fingers.
> 
> ...


tres...I wish I had that luxury. I have yet to find an office chair I can sit on that doesn't either a) put me in excruciating pain all day, or b) spend all day long rolling backwards with me on it, forcing me to get up, scoot it forward, and sit back down probably 20 times a day. I very much WISH I could look at ergonomics. But I can't find even a single chair that I can sit in comfortably!  I think this is a common supersize problem. And money has nothing to do with it - I dropped $500 on a chair designed for large people (rated up to 500+) and because I'm so short, I couldn't even sit on it - I just kept sliding off.


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 21, 2009)

i have the same problem.. expressed it to my employer and they bought me a more comfortable erganomic chair...

have u thought of speaking to ur boss about it.. even have small amounts taken out of ur pay if they are willing to buy for you??

worth a try good luck hun xx


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> *subscribes*



Is that thing safe?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 21, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Is that thing safe?



Yeah, why wouldn't it be? I use them all the time with my laboring patients, and they're very comfortable. The balls we have at work have little feet on them (they look like utters) which stabilize them, so that might be an option for people who are worried about it rolling out from under them. I've had no problems, though, and I use a 65 cm exercise ball for my chair that I got at Sports Authority for about $12. It's been great, and I've had far less back pain than I had with my standard office chair. I tend to have a lot of hip and tail bone pain and I'm way better off with my much cheaper "office chair". Once you sit down on them, they're quite stable and only move as you move them.


----------



## RacinJason (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought one of those big and tall chairs that has the elbow rest seperate from the back part of the chair. They can expand out, or you can even leave them completely off if the chair pinches your hips. I spent about $250 for my leather chair and I love it. They also make some pretty good replacement cambers. I'm 6'5" and a little over 375lbs and the chair is actually roomy for me.

Talk to your boss about getting you a better chair. I bought my own, but that's because I'm real picky about lumbar support.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2009)

RacinJason said:


> I bought one of those big and tall chairs that has the elbow rest seperate from the back part of the chair. They can expand out, or you can even leave them completely off if the chair pinches your hips. I spent about $250 for my leather chair and I love it. They also make some pretty good replacement cambers. I'm 6'5" and a little over 375lbs and the chair is actually roomy for me.
> 
> Talk to your boss about getting you a better chair. I bought my own, but that's because I'm real picky about lumbar support.



Jason is there a picture of this chair online somewhere? I'd love to have a look at it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*Maybe one of the Fitball Chairs would work well...*_



Hey Stacey!  I'd be concerned about the setting that the ball sits in. The ball itself sustains weight pretty well on its own but how will the seated mechanism that you place it in stand up to 400+ pounds of pressure? Its one of the reasons I passed up on buying it and just opted for a bigger ball. I'd love to hear other people's experiences though if they've ever used a setting.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 22, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah, why wouldn't it be? I use them all the time with my laboring patients, and they're very comfortable. The balls we have at work have little feet on them (they look like utters) which stabilize them, so that might be an option for people who are worried about it rolling out from under them. I've had no problems, though, and I use a 65 cm exercise ball for my chair that I got at Sports Authority for about $12. It's been great, and I've had far less back pain than I had with my standard office chair. I tend to have a lot of hip and tail bone pain and I'm way better off with my much cheaper "office chair". Once you sit down on them, they're quite stable and only move as you move them.



Looks like it's in continue unstable balance. ^_^ I never sat on one of these things.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 22, 2009)

Question for you folks who own a fitness ball: how puncture-resistant is it? Could a cat puncture it easily, with a simple claw poke, or would it really have to try? I've been shopping around for a new office chair, but this sounds like it would help strengthen my lower back, which would be a very nice benefit.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Question for you folks who own a fitness ball: how puncture-resistant is it? Could a cat puncture it easily, with a simple claw poke, or would it really have to try? I've been shopping around for a new office chair, but this sounds like it would help strengthen my lower back, which would be a very nice benefit.



Probably not. The ball is too mobile for the cat to get a proper grip on it to do much damage. Even trapping it in a corner or leaping on top of it the cat's claws by themselves aren't sharp enough to cause a puncture, at least right away. If your cat decides that your ball is his new scratching post while you are sitting on it your ball probably isn't going to last as long as the manufacturers suggestion. Over time the wear and tear would compromise the ball's integrity. It would take a while though, the heavy duty balls are pretty solid.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, yay! I think I'm going to try one, then. Thanks, L.


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 23, 2009)

i have no idea, but ill offer some suport and say, yeah, i know exactly how you feel! im in school to become a pastry chef and in one class we have to sit in these lil tiny chairs that make my feet go numb, i feel ya sista!


----------



## skizzles (Feb 23, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> i have no idea, but ill offer some suport and say, yeah, i know exactly how you feel! im in school to become a pastry chef and in one class we have to sit in these lil tiny chairs that make my feet go numb, i feel ya sista!



That just ain't right.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 23, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Looks like it's in continue unstable balance. ^_^ I never sat on one of these things.



That's kind of the point, which is that your body finds its _own_ balance. It's not a passive kind of sitting, but rather an active one. It doesn't feel unbalanced at all, though. You just adjust yourself on it so that you're sitting how you want to sit. It's made a huge difference with my tailbone and hip pain -- as in they're way better. 

I bought it figuring that for less than $20 if I hated it I could use it as an exercise ball. Fortunately, it has worked great as an office chair. My only complaint? It's not purple. 



Carrie said:


> Question for you folks who own a fitness ball: how puncture-resistant is it? Could a cat puncture it easily, with a simple claw poke, or would it really have to try? I've been shopping around for a new office chair, but this sounds like it would help strengthen my lower back, which would be a very nice benefit.



My daughter punctured my first one with a pen in her back pocket, but other than that it's been fine. My dogs have pretty sharp claws and like to try to jump up on my lap and occasionally scratch at it. It's also rubbed up against a sharp corner of my desk, with no problems. It's pretty tough rubber. And mine came with its own pump so that over time as it naturally deflates and softens, you can pump it up again.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

*I'd like to meet a cat that could take one of those Fitness Balls out....*



Carrie said:


> Question for you folks who own a fitness ball: how puncture-resistant is it? Could a cat puncture it easily, with a simple claw poke, or would it really have to try? I've been shopping around for a new office chair, but this sounds like it would help strengthen my lower back, which would be a very nice benefit.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

*My work chair is great, very comfortable and can handle my large derriere. It's heavy and very sturdy. It's made by:*
*Neutral Posture, Inc.*
*3904 N. Texas Ave*
*Bryan, TX 77803*
*Phone: 979-778-0502*
*Website: *www.*neutralposture*.com/

*I am not very tall, and my feet don't touch the ground, so I use a footrest, and it keeps me in perfect alignment and keeps my feet on the ground (so to speak).*


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 8, 2009)

Today I broke another caster on my computer chair  and I have no more replacements. I'm sure glad this thread is here though. I'll probably buy another chair soon (replacement casters cost $25-$30 each and there's five on the chair, but I can get a whole new chair for just over $200) but for now I ordered one of the exercise balls. I've had thin friends recommend them before but without the info in this thread I would never have thought one would work for me. Now I'm kind of excited that I'll be trying one out. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 8, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> Today I broke another caster on my computer chair  and I have no more replacements. I'm sure glad this thread is here though. I'll probably buy another chair soon (replacement casters cost $25-$30 each and there's five on the chair, but I can get a whole new chair for just over $200) but for now I ordered one of the exercise balls. I've had thin friends recommend them before but without the info in this thread I would never have thought one would work for me. Now I'm kind of excited that I'll be trying one out. Thanks everyone!



I kept going through casters on my chair...to the tune of 8 in less than a year...then I ordered these:

http://www.businessfurnitureshop.com/chair_mat_alternative.htm

After about 2-1/2 months, so far, so good. Not as easy to move as on casters, but still moveable....and on carpet, no need for one of those protector mats. For me, they had the benefit of eliminating the worry of the chair rolling out from under me as I sat down.


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 8, 2009)

Zandoz said:


> I kept going through casters on my chair...to the tune of 8 in less than a year...then I ordered these:
> 
> http://www.businessfurnitureshop.com/chair_mat_alternative.htm
> 
> After about 2-1/2 months, so far, so good. Not as easy to move as on casters, but still moveable....and on carpet, no need for one of those protector mats. For me, they had the benefit of eliminating the worry of the chair rolling out from under me as I sat down.



Glides! Why didn't I think of that! The only casters "approved" for my chair by the manufacturer are hard plastic and they roll much to easily on my tile floor. Plus these glides keep the force in a straight line rather than the angle that casters have (which I always thought contributed to them breaking).

Also it looks like I can get a set of five for only $30 (ish), much better than the price of casters.

Thanks Zandoz.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 9, 2009)

Carl1h said:


> Glides! Why didn't I think of that! The only casters "approved" for my chair by the manufacturer are hard plastic and they roll much to easily on my tile floor. Plus these glides keep the force in a straight line rather than the angle that casters have (which I always thought contributed to them breaking).
> 
> Also it looks like I can get a set of five for only $30 (ish), much better than the price of casters.
> 
> Thanks Zandoz.




Quite welcome. 

The ones that I got are the more expensive Woda glides. I can't say how well the cheaper/smaller ones would work. Since my chair is in a carpeted area, I figured that the MUCH larger surface area of the Wodas would work better <shrug>.


----------

